# I know someone that caught a 6lb 9oz Lgmouth at Tappan this week.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

They were fishing at Tappan earlier this week. They had one bite and it was a 6lb 9oz Lg Mouth. I'd love to get that fish at Tappan!

Just thought I'd share that with you. A club I was in last year, "Berlin BassCasters" has tourney at Tappan on Saturday.


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

My biggest bass ever came from tappen. 2 years ago it was just over 6 lbs. I'll be there crappie fishing on sat. maybe I'll get lucky and top that mark.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Whats is your club schedule look like.

Thanks


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Not fishing it this year.
Last year it was 
Tappan in April, Mosquito in May, WB in June, Girard Lake(family day) in July, River in Aug , Berlin in Sept , then 2 day championship in Oct.

It's prob pretty similiar this year too.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one fine bass!!! I haven't heard alot about the bassin at Tappan. Only 'eyes and cats. CATKING


----------

